# 284 protesters arrested at the RNC



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

284 arrested, and 130 of them on felony charges.

Would someone with more time and computer skills look up how many Republicans were arrested at the DNC for me please? :lol:

Are we starting to see the difference between liberals and conservatives now????? 

Of course it is early yet....that's just the day one total :wink:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i suspect less than 130 demonstrators.........(you know, the same number of "present votes" NO-Decision/NO-bama registered as a legislator in Illinois) were arrested at the DNC. anyway, those demonstrators and even the ones at the RNC have more conviction than NO-Bama!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquare, isn't it confusing how the media can identify right wing radicals, but fail to recognize that there are left wing radicals. They identify radicals with the right wing, but if a left wing radical shows up they don't make the link. To the media they are not left wing radicals, they are simply radicals. Both sides have them, but it's transparent that the media tries to hide the fact.
Further radicals that can't be identified as either the media tries to label right wing. What you point out is interesting in that the left wing radicals are exhibiting more of a propensity to break the law.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Link to Ramsey County Jail, you can see if any of your liberal protester buddy's got locled up.

http://ww3.startribune.com/dynamic/jail ... :iUiacyKUU


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Exactly the point of the post, Plainsman...and why I (and the press report) noted the number of felony arrests.

But I sometimes feel there is a deep-rooted, almost born-in instinct that laws don't apply to some. We ALL have opinions and political favorites, and don't like it when things don't go our way, but the vast majority of us stay within the bounds of the law while trying to help our chosen ticket reach their goal.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised, because I'm sure I'm not the only one who watched Biden praise his mother during the DNC by telling the story of how he was told by her to go "bloody the nose" of a fellow who was making things difficult for him, which he admittedly did. That act is now cause for legal action on our youths of today....thanks to his very party.

It's like I said before, it's "do as I say...not as I do"


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

Many of those that were arrested are anarchists. They should be careful what they wish for. If we did have anarchy they would be among the first culled from the herd.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*interesting how the left wing extremists interrupted McCain during his acceptance speech, but of course, their were no radical right wingers trying to disrupt NO-bama in Denver.

it is very easy to see the difference in the mentality concerning the radical left.....they are not debaters, they only subscribe to disruption and civil disobedience. obviously their parents never taught them respect and most probably never got a spanking either!  *


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

You have to take into account the age group of the typical left-wing, Che-Guevarra-shirt-wearing, neo-hippie though. It's not being a "dirty liberal" that makes you behave like this. It's being young and dumb that causes you to riot and be somewhere left of Lenin politically.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

It's extremely difficult to take any liberal seriously.....they're all idiots.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are extremes on both sides. Perhaps beyond liberal and beyond conservative. The media likes to smear everyone to make the news. If news is slow they create it. I wonder how many nut jobs we would see if they didn't have the camera on? 
However, we do have to face the fact that both parties, and both liberal and conservative have nut jobs in our ranks. We have to offset that by rising above it. That however does not mean compromise our principles in lopsided negotiation.
There is a lot of suspicion. Life has taught me that when a liberal says compromise they mean sacrifice my principles.


----------

